# quick portrait and crotch licking dog



## newrmdmike (Apr 30, 2008)

the quick portrait
http://bp3.blogger.com/_pzGo2gvdm3M/SBhYQ6qC7JI/AAAAAAAAAAU/nS5ekavZthc/s1600-h/prom-4.jpg

the crotch licking dog
http://bp1.blogger.com/_pzGo2gvdm3M/SBhYSaqC7LI/AAAAAAAAAAk/ve2WEP2DI00/s1600-h/THAILANDPRINT+(4+of+1).jpg


and another for kicks
http://bp2.blogger.com/_pzGo2gvdm3M/SBhYRqqC7KI/AAAAAAAAAAc/QNIU8QuWb9U/s1600-h/THAILANDPRINT+(1+of+1).jpg
please
read about all these shots at

www.sociolmike.blogspot.com


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 30, 2008)

red x's


----------



## Evo (Apr 30, 2008)

Red x's too.


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah i see . . . whats up with this? i'm not using photobucket bc that site is blocked at work, i'm providing the link from blogger, where they were uploaded to. . . i for the first time used the insert picture tool thats built in on the forum, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Arch (Apr 30, 2008)

iv edited your link for you... i don't think you can actually display the image here from that site as it doesn't work the same way as photobucket... but links work ok.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 30, 2008)

That last one is an excellent shot.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 30, 2008)

^^^ I agree! Love it (the boy on the boat rail).

When were you in Thailand?


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks for the help arch! antartican, i was coming home from there when i was going to meet up with you. . . (still sorry about that)  i was there from last may to august.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 30, 2008)

Cool. I don't remember seeing many of your pics from there though.  Will there be more?


----------



## manaheim (Apr 30, 2008)

Third shot ... awesome.  Was that a candid?

Second shot (dogs) is cute.  Maybe a little too much contrast though?  It's REALLY dark in some areas.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 30, 2008)

#3 is also my fav, along with #1

Does Niks work in Lightroom?


----------



## SanctuS (Apr 30, 2008)

Love the portrait and #3 is by far my favorite.


----------



## Harmony (Apr 30, 2008)

Number 3 is beautifully composed. Was this a spur-of-the-moment shot?

I also love the tonal range of the dogs; I like deep deep blacks.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 1, 2008)

thanks guys! hey jeff, nik doesn't work in lightroom (that i know of)  and 3 was completely candid . . . i actually ran to get that shot.

anti there will prolly be more, i have a hard time sharing when i don't feel like i finished the job, and i really have been wanting to go back, so we will see.


----------



## manaheim (May 1, 2008)

newrmdmike said:


> thanks guys! hey jeff, nik doesn't work in lightroom (that i know of) and 3 was completely candid . . . i actually ran to get that shot.
> 
> anti there will prolly be more, i have a hard time sharing when i don't feel like i finished the job, and i really have been wanting to go back, so we will see.


 
LOL, I'm surprised you didn't startle the kid, causing him to fall in the water.  Think of the shots you could get then!

Did I just type that?  LOL


----------

